# Ford n9 gas in the oil?!



## jtfireman (Oct 1, 2012)

I just got a n9 for 600 bucks. Needs two front rims, one rear and tires all the way around got two turf tires for the rear, different treads though. Very little rust. Fired up on starting fluid at the guys house then shut down. Needs the carb cleaned out new fuel put in. Hopefully that's it. But I also noticed the oil smells like gas and is very runny. What needs replaced to fix that? And was this a good price?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the things you must do with these old fords, is make sure you shut the fuel off when you are done with it. If you don't, these being a gravity feed system, the gas will work it's way out of the tank, through the carb and into the cylinders, then leak down into the oil pan. 
You may want to seriously look at doing a complete oil change / service and make sure you shut your fuel off in the future.
Cheers
Bill


----------

